

Apple Patent Diagrams Send The Wrong Message To Developers - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/05/apple-patent-diagrams-send-the-wrong-message-to-developers/

======
companionsphere
It is always important to not overreact. While it makes perfect sense for
apple to develop a travel app, the fact that they also depict GuideYou
Amsterdam and Ralph Lauren imply that they are not intending to claim rights
over the design.

------
jamesshamenski
fucking unbelievable. Apparently, small teams of apple lawyers aren't as
effective as startups.

